

Has anyone else signed up for an edX course? - anons2011

I signed up for the CS50x: Introduction to Computer Science course.
======
jpau
I'm signed up for CS50x and 6.00x (Introduction to Computer Science).

6.00x has started and is great. It's taught in python, which I've had some
exposure to before (having done the exercises in Learn Python The Hard Way).
So far, I'm finding edX's delivery to be superior to Coursera's. I'm looking
forward to starting CS50x.

My housemate started the 6.002x course last session, and said it was great
(but did not have the time available to finish it).

------
axitkhurana
Signed up for BerkeleyX: CS188.1x Artificial Intelligence

------
rkwz
I just found it thanks to you! I registered for it :)

